

Show HN: HTML5 Canvas sprite animation library - IceCreamYou
https://github.com/IceCreamYou/Canvas-Sprite-Animations

======
Edmond
If you are into hacking for STEM education, checkout phyzixlabs.com. I am not
familiar with sprite animation, is it something that could be used for
building sims?

